# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  دانشگاه کدوم یکی از این شهرا برم ؟

## awmirmowhammad

با سلام دوستان من تا حدودی تمامی دولتی های این شهرها رو مهندسی صنایع میارم ولی نمیدونم کدوم برم : 

دانشگاه قم - صنعتی قم - دانشگاه اراک - دانشگاه سمنان - دانشگاه زنجان - دانشگاه شاهرود - دانشگاه بویین زهرا - دانشگاه گرمسار - دانشگاه دامغان -دانشگاه تفرش

ضمنا بگم که خودم ساکن تهران هستم و هیچ جوره متاسفانه تهران قبول نمیشم

----------


## awmirmowhammad

بالا

----------


## awmirmowhammad

بالا

----------


## ali7893

من بودم سمنان میرفتم

----------


## amin1441

> بالا


از رو قبولیاشون ببین هر کدوم که رتبه پایین تری گرفت حتما بهتره دیگه

----------


## Dmz.official

من شنیدم که سمنان شهر قشنگی هست ...
ببین سطح کدوم بالاتره و کدوم شهرش امکاناتش بیشتره همونو برو  :Yahoo (83):

----------


## ShahabM

> با سلام دوستان من تا حدودی تمامی دولتی های این شهرها رو مهندسی صنایع میارم ولی نمیدونم کدوم برم : 
> 
> دانشگاه قم - صنعتی قم - دانشگاه اراک - دانشگاه سمنان - دانشگاه زنجان - دانشگاه شاهرود - دانشگاه بویین زهرا - دانشگاه گرمسار - دانشگاه دامغان -دانشگاه تفرش
> 
> ضمنا بگم که خودم ساکن تهران هستم و هیچ جوره متاسفانه تهران قبول نمیشم


 اگر من جای شما بودم قم را انتخاب می کردم. هم بزرگتر از شهرهای دیگه هست هم دانشگاهش بهتر از اوناست و هم فاصله کمی با تهران داره و رفت و آمدش راحته.
فقط تنها مشکلی که داره اینه که یکم فضای مذهبی شدید داره که البته اگر خودتون هم مذهبی باشید هیچ مشکلی وجود نداره و تازه بهتر هم هست.

----------


## awmirmowhammad

> من بودم سمنان میرفتم


میفرمایید چرا ؟

----------


## awmirmowhammad

> اگر من جای شما بودم قم را انتخاب می کردم. هم بزرگتر از شهرهای دیگه هست هم دانشگاهش بهتر از اوناست و هم فاصله کمی با تهران داره و رفت و آمدش راحته.
> فقط تنها مشکلی که داره اینه که یکم فضای مذهبی شدید داره که البته اگر خودتون هم مذهبی باشید هیچ مشکلی وجود نداره و تازه بهتر هم هست.


قم گزینه خوبی هست ولی میترسم به دلیل تفکیک جنسیت بودن دانشجوهای خوبی نرن اونجا و در نتیجه اساتید معمولی بفرستن اونجا

----------


## _AHMADreza_

من کاملا با دانشگاه های استان سمنان اشنام ! 
تو سمنان کلا دانشگاه و کیفیت زندگی در شاهرود بهتره !
ولی گرمسار به تهران خیلی نزدیکه ولی دانشگاهش اصلا حس دانشگاه بهت نمیده شهرشم که  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (20): 
چرا شمال نمیخوای بزنی ؟؟؟

+ منم اگه مذهبی نباشی قم پیشنهاد میدم !

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> من شنیدم که سمنان شهر قشنگی هست ...
> ببین سطح کدوم بالاتره و کدوم شهرش امکاناتش بیشتره همونو برو


سمنان قشنگه ؟  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## ali7893

> میفرمایید چرا ؟


شهرش نسبتا از شهرا دیگه بهتره فاصلش تا تهران هم خیلی نیس دانشگاه خوبی داره قم هم من نمیپسندم حتی در انتخاب های اخر البته هر کی نظری داره

----------


## ali7893

> من کاملا با دانشگاه های استان سمنان اشنام ! 
> تو سمنان کلا دانشگاه و کیفیت زندگی در شاهرود بهتره !
> ولی گرمسار به تهران خیلی نزدیکه ولی دانشگاهش اصلا حس دانشگاه بهت نمیده شهرشم که 
> چرا شمال نمیخوای بزنی ؟؟؟
> 
> + منم اگه مذهبی نباشی قم پیشنهاد میدم !


فک کنم منظورت بود مذهبی باشی :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> شهرش نسبتا از شهرا دیگه بهتره فاصلش تا تهران هم خیلی نیس دانشگاه خوبی داره قم هم من نمیپسندم حتی در انتخاب های اخر البته هر کی نظری داره


بهتر یه سر به شاهرود بزنی بعد اشتباه کمک کنی به بنده خدا : | اونجا به معنای واقعی جهنمه : |

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> فک کنم منظورت بود مذهبی باشی


ملا غلط گیر  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Dmz.official

> سمنان قشنگه ؟


من منظورم استانش بود که الان فهمیدم شاهرود و گرمسار شهر های سمنان اند  :Yahoo (21): 
کلا جغرافیم نابوده  :Yahoo (20):  ...
برم خودم رو راحت کنم از این زندگی  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (92):  :Yahoo (91): 
یکی رفته بود سمنان میگفت قشنگه حالا کجاش رو می گفت نمیدونم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## awmirmowhammad

> من کاملا با دانشگاه های استان سمنان اشنام ! 
> تو سمنان کلا دانشگاه و کیفیت زندگی در شاهرود بهتره !
> ولی گرمسار به تهران خیلی نزدیکه ولی دانشگاهش اصلا حس دانشگاه بهت نمیده شهرشم که 
> چرا شمال نمیخوای بزنی ؟؟؟
> 
> + منم اگه مذهبی نباشی قم پیشنهاد میدم !


کلا با شمال نمیتونم 4 سال بسازم

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> من منظورم استانش بود که الان فهمیدم شاهرود و گرمسار شهر های سمنان اند 
> کلا جغرافیم نابوده  ...
> برم خودم رو راحت کنم از این زندگی 
> یکی رفته بود سمنان میگفت قشنگه حالا کجاش رو می گفت نمیدونم


کلا توی سمنان فقط شاهرود خوبه هم اب و هو و مردمش بیشتر شبیه شمالی هستن هم بزرگ تره هم جمعیت بیشتری داره نسبت به سمنان
ولی برای این دوستمون فاصلش از تهران دور میشه دیگ

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> کلا با شمال نمیتونم 4 سال بسازم


با شمال نمیتونی چهار ساز بسازی با سمنان و قم و گرمسار میتونی ؟  :Yahoo (77): 
کویر پسندی پس

----------


## ali7893

> بهتر یه سر به شاهرود بزنی بعد اشتباه کمک کنی به بنده خدا : | اونجا به معنای واقعی جهنمه : |


من هم شاهرود رفتم هم سمنان والا بنظرم مرکز استان بره بهتره از لحاظ دانشگاه و سطح دانشگاه حالا خودش میدونه

----------


## ali7893

> ملا غلط گیر


شوخی کردم منظوری نداشتم :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Negar_B

آزادتهران:/

----------


## ShahabM

> آزادتهران:/


اگر بخوان پول بدن، شبانه شهید رجایی تهران هم میتونن برن

----------


## awmirmowhammad

> با شمال نمیتونی چهار ساز بسازی با سمنان و قم و گرمسار میتونی ؟ 
> کویر پسندی پس


مازندران راه اتوبان نداره واسه همین رفت و آمدم خیلی سخت میشه میمونه گیلان که اونم بسیار بارونیه و من تهرانی به این شرایط عادت ندارم

----------


## Negar_B

> اگر بخوان پول بدن، شبانه شهید رجایی تهران هم میتونن برن


بله درسته این شکلی بهتر ودرست تره به نظرم.بازم نظرخودشون مهمه

----------


## ShahabM

> مازندران راه اتوبان نداره واسه همین رفت و آمدم خیلی سخت میشه میمونه گیلان که اونم بسیار بارونیه و من تهرانی به این شرایط عادت ندارم


البته جاده فیروزکوه اتوبان شده هااا[emoji16]

Sent from my TRT-L21A using Tapatalk

----------


## awmirmowhammad

> اگر بخوان پول بدن، شبانه شهید رجایی تهران هم میتونن برن


شهید رجایی دانشکده صنایع نداره وگرنه قطعا میرفتم

----------


## awmirmowhammad

> بله درسته این شکلی بهتر ودرست تره به نظرم.بازم نظرخودشون مهمه


شهید رجایی دانشکده صنایع نداره

----------


## Negar_B

> شهید رجایی دانشکده صنایع نداره


آزاد یاشبانه رفتن یاپردیس رفتن توتهران بهتر به نظرم چون ساکن تهرانید بازم هرطور صلاح میدونید

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> من هم شاهرود رفتم هم سمنان والا بنظرم مرکز استان بره بهتره از لحاظ دانشگاه و سطح دانشگاه حالا خودش میدونه


من دارم اونجا درس میخونم : | حالا بنظر خودت تو بهتر میدونی یا من ؟ : |
حتی برای ترم تابستون با این که سمنان مرکز استان ارائه نمیدن شاهرود ارائه میده !
تاکید میکنم فقط سطحی راهنمایی نکنید اون بنده خدا قراره 4 سال اونجا درس بخونه...

----------


## mohammad_tezar

*حاجی من جای تو بودم میرفتم دانشگاه صنعتی شاهرود!!!!!!!! یه سرچ تو گوگل و ویکی پدیا بزن ببین داستان از چه قراره! دانشگاه صنعتی شاهرود تو بین صنعتی ها از همه جلوتره و 6 کشوره!!!!!!!*

----------


## Black Swan

با نهایت احترام تمام‌ شهرایی ک گفتی واسه کسی تو تهران زندگی کرده سخته بخواد ۴سال بمونه
خصوصا قم و سمنان ...

همون شاهرود بهتره باز

----------


## Black Swan

> مازندران راه اتوبان نداره واسه همین رفت و آمدم خیلی سخت میشه میمونه گیلان که اونم بسیار بارونیه و من تهرانی به این شرایط عادت ندارم


هراز که خوبه ..

----------


## awmirmowhammad

> با نهایت احترام تمام‌ شهرایی ک گفتی واسه کسی تو تهران زندگی کرده سخته بخواد ۴سال بمونه
> خصوصا قم و سمنان ...
> 
> همون شاهرود بهتره باز


قم سرویس داره به تهران هر هفته میتونم برگردم ولی لطفا میفرمایید چرا سخت هستن شهرا ولی شاهرود متفاوته ؟

----------


## Black Swan

> قم سرویس داره به تهران هر هفته میتونم برگردم ولی لطفا میفرمایید چرا سخت هستن شهرا ولی شاهرود متفاوته ؟


اینایی ک گفتین تاجایی ک‌ میدونم شهرای تماما مذهبی و با فرهنگی کاملا متفاوت از تهرانن
فک نمیکنم راحت باشه زندگی واسه کسی ک تهران بوده
شاهرود بینشون یکم بازتر و بهتره
قم و سمنان ک اصن هیجی.. قم ک اصلا ..
فقط راحتی راهو نگاه نکنین .
خوابگاه یا خونه ی شهر دیگه معمولا انقد خوبه ک کمتر دوس دارین برگردین  :Yahoo (4): 
مهم فضاییه ک درس میخونین .. خیلی مهمه وگرنه زده میشین از درس خوندن
ی دوست دیگم ک بالاتر گف رتبه دانشگاهش بهتره

----------


## Black Swan

ولی من بودم قطعااااااا شمالو انتخاب میکردم ..
اصن جای بحث نداره  :Yahoo (4): 
شما راهوو نگاه نکن .. کم اهمییت ترین چیز ممکنه
۴سال قراره زندگیییییی کنین ..

----------


## Alir3zaa

> با نهایت احترام تمام‌ شهرایی ک گفتی واسه کسی تو تهران زندگی کرده سخته بخواد ۴سال بمونه
> خصوصا قم و سمنان ...
> 
> همون شاهرود بهتره باز


برعکسش چطور؟  :Yahoo (35): 
مثلا برای کسی که اصفهان زندگی کرده سخته تهران؟  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## farzaneh2020

> قم سرویس داره به تهران هر هفته میتونم برگردم ولی لطفا میفرمایید چرا سخت هستن شهرا ولی شاهرود متفاوته ؟


سلام .من قمی نیستم اما چندین سال اونجا زندگی کردم .اصلا اینطور که راجع به اش میگن نیس .حداقل الان جوش خیلی عوض شده و مثل قدیم نیس مگه محله های نزدیک حرم که طبیعیه .پس اینقدر قطعی از چیزی که نمیدونید یا فقط چندبار اومدید یه چیز دیدید حرف نزنید.من چندین نفر از اشناهامون هم خود دانشگاه قم هم صنعتی شو بودن و درسشون خوندنو الانم اکثرشون ایران نیستن فقط دانشگاش تا اون موقع که من میدونستم تفکیک جنسیتی بود الانو نمیدونم.اگه راحتی برات مهمه و رفت و امد هم جزو اولویتای اولته قم راحت تر از همشه از نظرم

----------


## farzaneh2020

> قم سرویس داره به تهران هر هفته میتونم برگردم ولی لطفا میفرمایید چرا سخت هستن شهرا ولی شاهرود متفاوته ؟


سلام .من قمی نیستم اما چندین سال اونجا زندگی کردم .اصلا اینطور که راجع به اش میگن نیس .حداقل الان جوش خیلی عوض شده و مثل قدیم نیس مگه محله های نزدیک حرم که طبیعیه .پس اینقدر قطعی از چیزی که نمیدونید یا فقط چندبار اومدید یه چیز دیدید حرف نزنید.من چندین نفر از اشناهامون هم خود دانشگاه قم هم صنعتی شو بودن و درسشون خوندنو الانم اکثرشون ایران نیستن فقط دانشگاش تا اون موقع که من میدونستم تفکیک جنسیتی بود الانو نمیدونم.اگه راحتی برات مهمه و رفت و امد هم جزو اولویتای اولته قم راحت تر از همشه از نظرم

----------


## Black Swan

> برعکسش چطور؟ 
> مثلا برای کسی که اصفهان زندگی کرده سخته تهران؟


اصفهان ک آنچنان فرقی نداره ولی خب بازم مذهبیه شهرش
بستگی داره ب خودتون دیگه
تهران نسبت ب بقیه شهرا آزادتر و راحتتره . زنده تره

----------


## Black Swan

ولی اضافه کنم ک ب شدت گرونتره
کرایه ماشین .. اجاره خونه .. خورد و خوراک کمر شکنه :Yahoo (110):

----------

